# Working on a new book



## Monti (Apr 4, 2009)

It's exciting to be working on a new book set in the Caribbean. *Stranger in My Heart is set in Trinidad, and writing it brings back memories of when I was there. As I worked on Hearts Across Forever I had similar feelings and memories. Set in Jamaica, I recall the crazy times when I ran with the wild goats that amazed me by climbing trees. I rode with my husband on retired polo ponies through a heavy rainstorm along the coast where the movie Papillon with Steve McQueen was made. Although my clothes were ruined, I recall the experience as an unforgettable adventure. When I visited Rose Hall Great House, my book Hearts Across Forever and its heroine, Kathryn Calder, were born. In my imagination, I could "see" dancers on the portico of the ancient house and could "feel" the evil presence of the "White Witch."

It's fun to be back in Trinidad and reliving my adventures there. It's even more fun to exaggerate the happenings!

Monti, author*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I took a trip once to Trinidad, Tobago and Barbados.  Those Manager's Rum Punch parties can kill you.


----------



## obsanesth (Nov 22, 2008)

Will check your books out.  Being Caribbean born myself, I look forward to reading them.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Found your three books at Amazon. Looking forward to more information about your Trinidad-based book.  Back in the seventies I did a lot of traveling (mostly in the third world).  And made some nice friends in Trinidad and Jamaica and Haiti.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Monti said:


> Set in Jamaica, I recall the crazy times when I ran with the wild goats that amazed me by climbing trees.


LOL! When I was growing up, one of our neighbors had a dog who could run up a mesquite tree!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I CAN'T WAIT for this!!! I'm VERY familiar with Trinidad. When do you think your book will be released?


----------



## Monti (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for your comments! I'm working on the last chapters now. My publisher plans to release *Stranger in My Heart* this summer. I am hoping for late June/early July.

Monti


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well be sure to post to us here and let us know when it is available.


----------

